# Kim Jong Un invites South Korean president to Pyongyang for talks: officials



## RackMaster (Feb 10, 2018)

Holy shit!  I never thought I'd see this from lil Kim. 

Kim Jong Un invites South Korean president to Pyongyang for talks: officials


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 10, 2018)

I can't shake the feeling that there will be some twist involving "accidental" VX exposure.

Where's M Night Shymalan?


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 16, 2018)

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Dame (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2018)

Because Mattis.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 19, 2018)

Seems a story like this should actually be topping all major news headlines (but it's not):
Kim Jong Un, Moon Jae-in sign 'peace' agreement at Korean summit; Kim promises to visit Seoul


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 19, 2018)

We have a three-decade-old alleged sexual assault to drool over.  Nobody got time for actual news.


----------



## Box (Sep 20, 2018)

...now if someone in Korea pinches a secretary
sorry, I meant executive assistant

If someone in Korea pinches an executive assistant on the ass- THEN we will have reaosn to start following the story


----------

